

A Study Hacks Primer - ypavan
http://calnewport.com/blog/2009/11/20/a-study-hacks-primer/

======
ypavan
Ramit Sethi has written a blog post on Cal NewPort titled - "Time management:
How an MIT postdoc writes 3 books, a PhD defense, and 6+ peer-reviewed papers
— and finishes by 5:30pm"

URL: [http://www.iwillteachyoutoberich.com/blog/time-management-
ho...](http://www.iwillteachyoutoberich.com/blog/time-management-how-an-mit-
postdoc-writes-3-books-a-phd-defense-and-6-peer-reviewed-papers-and-finishes-
by-530pm/)

